# Fantastic new band in Edmonton



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey guys, ever get a chance to drop by Edmonton, have a listen to my Son's band it's well worth the time. Their doing great and the bookings are rolling in.
http://www.members.shaw.ca/ahazlett/My_Homepage_Files/Page5.html


----------

